# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este 2008)



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 17:38)

*Época 2008*
A época de ciclones tropicais no leste do Pacífico começa oficialmente no dia 15 de Maio e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. 

*Nomes*

Alma
Boris
Cristina
Douglas
Elida
Fausto
Genevieve
Hernan
Iselle
Julio
Karina
Lowell
Marie
Norbert
Odile
Polo
Rachel
Simon
Trudy
Vance
Winnie
Xavier
Yolanda
Zeke


*Links úteis*

*Entidades:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)
NRL

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA SDD Pacific Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones


*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
PSU E-Wall:
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
SFWMD Model Plots
ECMWF

*Outros*
Wind Shear Analyses
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
QuikSCAT
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
NOAA Dvorak


----------



## Vince (27 Mai 2008 às 01:39)

E a época no Pacífico Leste parece estar para começar. Oficialmente a época começa a 15 de Maio, 2 semanas mais cedo que o Atlântico. 

A primeira pertubação do ano sob vigilância do NHC permite-nos ver uma das várias novidades do site do NHC para este ano. Um mapa com probalidades que parece muito útil.



















> A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE EXTENDS FROM CENTRAL AMERICA
> WEST-SOUTHWESTWARD FOR SEVERAL HUNDRED MILES INTO THE EASTERN
> PACIFIC.  ASSOCIATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS ARE DISORGANIZED AND
> THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF DEVELOPMENT WITHIN THIS AREA.  HOWEVER...SOME
> ...




Não obstante a zona sob vigilância ser no Pacífico, alguns modelos, entre os quais o GFS, indicam uma depressão fraca mas a evoluir sobre a América Central e Mar das Caraíbas/Atlântico pelo que há sempre essa possibilidade mas que o NHC pelos vistos para já descarta.

*GFS 108 horas (saída 18z)*


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2008 às 00:33)

No Pacífico ainda não temos a estreia da época mas temos o primeiro Invest oficial, o *90E*. O NHC dá-lhe entre 20 a 50% de probalidades de evoluir para sistema tropical. Se assim for terá o nome de «Alma».













> SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE
> CENTERED ABOUT 300 MILES WEST OF COSTA RICA HAS INCREASED SOMEWHAT
> IN ORGANIZATION THIS MORNING.  SOME SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
> NEARLY-STATIONARY SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 02:02)

O 90E evoluiu imenso durante o dia de hoje e apresenta já uma circulação bem definida.  Deve ser classificado como Depressão Tropical nas próximas horas.












Como se move para Terra não terá oportunidade de evoluir muito mais como sistema tropical mas as chuvas serão mesmo assim intensas em vários países da América Central até porque o sistema está a ser alimentado com abundante humidade quer do Pacífico quer do Atlântico.








> THE AREA OF LOW PRESSURE CENTERED ABOUT 50 MILES WEST OF THE NICOYA
> PENINSULA OF COSTA RICA CONTINUES TO BECOME BETTER DEFINED AND IS
> NEARING TROPICAL DEPRESSION STATUS.  IF THIS DEVELOPMENT TREND
> CONTINUES...TROPICAL CYCLONE ADVISORIES WILL BE INITIATED LATER
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 13:25)

Como previsto, durante a madrugada no Leste do Pacífico formou-se a 1ª depressão tropical da época.






Olhando para o satélite a imagem é impressiva e no próximo aviso quase de certeza que já virá classificado pelo NHC como Tempestade Tropical «Alma».


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2008 às 15:52)

Formou-se a tempestade tropical ALMA, a primeira deste ano no Pacífico Este:

Fonte:http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP1+shtml/291429.shtml
000
WTPZ31 KNHC 291429
TCPEP1
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM ALMA ADVISORY NUMBER   3
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP012008
800 AM PDT THU MAY 29 2008

...FIRST TROPICAL STORM OF THE 2008 EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC SEASON
FORMS NEAR THE WEST COAST OF NICARAGUA...TORRENTIAL RAINS EXPECTED
IN CENTRAL AMERICA...

A TROPICAL STORM WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR THE WEST COAST OF CENTRAL
AMERICA FROM COSTA RICA NORTHWESTWARD TO EL SALVADOR. A TROPICAL
STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED
WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 800 AM PDT...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM ALMA WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 11.5 NORTH...LONGITUDE 86.8 WEST OR ABOUT 55
MILES... 85 KM...SOUTHWEST OF MANAGUA NICARAGUA AND ABOUT 220
MILES ...355 KM...SOUTHEAST OF SAN SALVADOR EL SALVADOR.

ALMA IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH NEAR 6 MPH...9 KM/HR AND THIS
GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE TODAY. ON THIS TRACK...THE
CENTER OF ALMA WILL REACH THE COAST OF NICARAGUA TONIGHT AND OVER
THE COASTS OF HONDURAS AND EL SALVADOR DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 45 MPH...75
KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  SOME ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS
FORECAST BEFORE ALMA MOVES INLAND.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 105 MILES...165 KM
MAINLY TO THE SOUTH OF THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1001 MB...29.56 INCHES.

ALMA IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE TOTAL RAINFALL AMOUNTS OF 10 TO 15
INCHES OVER PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AMERICA FROM COSTA RICA
NORTHWESTWARD THROUGH PORTIONS OF NICARAGUA...HONDURAS...EL
SALVADOR...AND GUATEMALA.  ISOLATED MAXIMUM STORM TOTAL AMOUNTS OF
20 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE IN AREAS OF HIGHER TERRAIN.  THESE RAINS MAY
PRODUCE LIFE-THREATENING FLASH FLOODS AND MUD SLIDES.

REPEATING THE 800 AM PDT POSITION...11.5 N...86.8 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTH NEAR 6 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1001 MB.

AN INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE
CENTER AT 1100 AM PDT FOLLOWED BY THE NEXT COMPLETE ADVISORY AT 200
PM PDT.

$$
FORECASTER AVILA/ROBERTS


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 16:42)

Oficialmente é a Tempestade Tropical «Alma» mas no satélite acho que já temos é um furacão a formar um olho, o que é supreendente dada a interacção com Terra e a rapidez com que tudo se está a passar. Mais um fenónomo de intensificação rápida como o «Humberto» e o Felix o ano passado ?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2008 às 22:40)

*Tempestade tropical no Pacífico deixa Costa Rica em alerta vermelho*




A primeira tempestade tropical da temporada de furacões no Pacífico --chamada de Alma-- se formou nesta quinta-feira próxima à Nicarágua e avança em direção ao norte da América Central, causando inundações e destruição em comunidades da costa leste da Costa Rica. Em conseqüência da tempestade, a Comissão Nacional de Emergências da Costa Rica (CNE) declarou alerta vermelho para a costa do Pacífico, devido às fortes chuvas que já provocam a inundação de diversos pontos da região. 
O último boletim da CNE indica que a tempestade atingiu 17 comunidades do país, e destruiu 8 casas. A tempestade se desloca a uma velocidade de 10 km/h e nas próximas horas pode ingressar no território da República das Honduras, anunciou o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional de Honduras (SMN). Segundo o SMN, a tempestade poderia ingressar em Honduras ainda esta noite, pelo golfo de Fonseca, que o país compartilha com a Nicarágua e El Salvador. 
A depressão tropical que havia surgido na quarta-feira ganhou força nas últimas horas, transformando-se na primeira tempestade tropical da temporada de furacões do Pacífico. Os ventos máximos da tempestade Alma podem alcançar 70 km/h, com rajadas de até 90 km/h. Um porta-voz do SMN disse à imprensa que "há poucas possibilidades" da tempestade se transformar em furacão, pois deve perder força quando atingir os países da América Central. 

Folha Online


----------



## MSantos (30 Mai 2008 às 19:10)

A tempestade tropical ALMA já está em fase de dissipação sobre a America Central.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP1+shtml/301435.shtml


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2008 às 13:07)

Estão reunidas condições que podem levar à formação da 2ª depressão tropical do ano no Pacífico Este. numa área de baixas pressões situada no golfo de Tehuantepec (Sul do México).
Vejam aqui:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_epac_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2008 às 12:06)

MSantos disse:


> Estão reunidas condições que podem levar à formação da 2ª depressão tropical do ano no Pacífico Este. numa área de baixas pressões situada no golfo de Tehuantepec (Sul do México).
> Vejam aqui:
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_epac_sub.shtml?area1#contents



É o 91E, mas está agora sobre Terra e já não deve passar disto.






Mas este vale depressionário que afecta esta região mantem-se e talvez ainda surja mais alguma coisa nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 11:24)

Pertubação tropical *94E* sob vigilância do NHC. Tem boas condições para evoluir para depressão tropical hoje ou amanhã. O movimento é para WNW pelo que não constitui para já risco para Terra.








> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER IS LOCATED ABOUT 450 MILES
> SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF ACAPULCO MEXICO.  THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME A
> LITTLE BETTER ORGANIZED DURING THE PAST 24 HOURS...AND ADDITIONAL
> SLOW DEVELOPMENT IS POSSIBLE AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD OVER
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2008 às 17:46)

No Pacífico temos um 2º Invest oficial, a pertubação tropical *95E*.
O 94E parece-me estar a perder alguma simetria que já teve anteriormente.















*94E*


> 1. AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER IS LOCATED ABOUT 500 MILES
> SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF ACAPULCO MEXICO.  THIS SYSTEM IS GRADUALLY
> BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED...AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM IN
> THE NEXT DAY OR TWO AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD.



*95E*


> 2. A SECOND AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER HAS FORMED ABOUT 900 MILES
> SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA.  SLOW
> DEVELOPMENT OF THIS SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO
> AS IT MOVES SLOWLY WESTWARD.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2008 às 01:54)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (2008)*

Parece que estas 2 pertubações tropicais no Pacífico Este (94E, 95E) estão bem encaminhadas para se tornarem depressões tropicais. Principalmente a 94E, que pode evoluir ainda no decorrer do dia de hoje.

*94E* A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE IS LOCATED ABOUT 570 MILES
SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF MANZANILLO MEXICO.  THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME
BETTER ORGANIZED TODAY...AND IT HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME A
TROPICAL DEPRESSION AT ANY TIME AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD NEAR
15 MPH.

*95E *ANOTHER LOW PRESSURE AREA...LOCATED ABOUT 950 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE
SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA...IS ACCOMPANIED BY LIMITED
THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY.  HOWEVER...THIS SYSTEM HAS BECOME BETTER
ORGANIZED AND IT COULD DEVELOP INTO A TROPICAL DEPRESSION IN THE
NEXT DAY OR SO BEFORE IT MOVES INTO AN ENVIRONMENT LESS CONDUCIVE
FOR DEVELOPMENT.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml?epac


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 02:36)

Tinha a sua dose de espectáculo desenvolverem-se os dois.


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 10:18)

No Pacífico o 94E já foi classificado como *Depressão Tropical nº2*, enquanto o 95E parece agora um pouco menos promissor em termos de desenvolvimento. Apesar de manter uma boa circulação à superficie a convecção é pouco profunda.









> *DT#2 E*
> 
> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWO-E ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> 
> ...








A DT#2 não constitui qualquer ameaça para Terra, trajecto é para Oeste, o windshear é baixo e o NHC pensa que chegará à categoria de Tempestade Tropical, se assim for terá o nome de *Boris*. 
No entanto não se espera maior evolução do que essa pois quanto mais para Oeste mais hostis serão as condições, o windshear aumentará dentro de poucos dias e sobretudo por causa da temperatura da água/heat potential que impedirá grandes evoluções a partir de Domingo.

*Heat Potential*
O Heat potential está bastante baixo no Pacífico Oriental como se vê nesta imagem


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2008 às 17:06)

A Depressão Tropical nº2 passou à categoria de tempestade tropical É segunda deste ano, o seu nome é *BORIS* e devido à sua trajectoria para Oeste não representa perigo, para as populações.
Para mais informações: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/index.shtml?epac

...TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWO-E BECOMES TROPICAL STORM BORIS...NO
THREAT TO LAND...

AT 800 AM PDT...1500Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM BORIS WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 12.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 109.3 WEST OR ABOUT 715
MILES...1145 KM...SOUTH OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA AND
ABOUT 555 MILES...890 KM...SOUTHWEST OF MANZANILLO MEXICO.

BORIS IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 9 MPH...15 KM/HR.  A
GRADUAL TURN TOWARD THE WEST IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 40 MPH...65
KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST
DURING THE NEXT 24 TO 36 HOURS.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 70 MILES...110 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1005 MB...29.68 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 800 AM PDT POSITION...12.6 N...109.3 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 9 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1005 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
200 PM PDT.

$$
FORECASTER BEVEN


----------



## Vince (27 Jun 2008 às 22:43)

E o mano mais novo não quis ficar atrás, o 95E também evoluiu para depressão tropical. 

Para já ainda não tem direito a nome de gente, apenas um número (depressão tropical nº3) mas é possível que amanhã também chegue a Tempestade Tropical, se assim for a *Cristina* fará companhia ao *Boris*.

Nenhum dos dois sistemas constitui risco para terra pelas razões já atrás apontadas, são aquilo que os americanos chamam de _fish-storm_.








> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION THREE-E ADVISORY NUMBER   1*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP032008
> 200 PM PDT FRI JUN 27 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 17:34)

No leste do Pacífico como previsto a depressão tropical evoluiu para *Tempestade Tropical Cristina*








> *TROPICAL STORM CRISTINA ADVISORY NUMBER   4*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP032008
> 800 AM PDT SAT JUN 28 2008
> 
> ...




Existe ainda a possibilidade de assistirmos à formação de um 3º sistema tropical, embora para já seja apenas um distúrbio tropical vasto mas desorganizado e fraco.








> HOWEVER...
> THE MODEL TRACK FORECASTS FOR BORIS SHOW SOME SPREAD DUE TO
> INTERACTION WITH OTHER TROPICAL CYCLONES BOTH REAL...TROPICAL STORM
> CRISTINA...*AND POTENTIAL...THE LARGE BUT WEAK DISTURBANCE EAST OF
> ...


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2008 às 18:01)

Bonita imagem de satelite

E como não há 2 sem 3 vamos lá ver se não se forma o *Douglas*

Qual é o recorde de Tempestades/furacões em simultaneo no Pacifico e no Atlântico? Alguem sabe?


----------



## Agreste (28 Jun 2008 às 18:25)

No atlântico o recorde são 4 ciclones tropicais simultâneos... 

"Georges", "Ivan", "Karl", e "Jeanne" a 26 de setembro de 1998! 

No pacífico é mais complicado de dizer, no entanto o ano de 1992 foi bastante complicado...

Basta colocares "19xx pacific hurricane season" ou "19xx atlantic hurricane season" no wikipedia e ires escolhendo os anos (xx)... Neste aspecto o wiki até está bem documentado e funciona sem grandes "aldrabices".


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2008 às 19:09)

Agreste disse:


> No atlântico o recorde são 4 ciclones tropicais simultâneos...
> "Georges", "Ivan", "Karl", e "Jeanne" a 26 de setembro de 1998!
> No pacífico é mais complicado de dizer, no entanto o ano de 1992 foi bastante complicado...



É isso, finais de Setembro de 1998. Embora dispersos.






Onde se vê com mais frequência "comboios" de ciclones penso que é no Indico, ainda o ano passado acho que houve uma situação com três quando um deles afectava Moçambique.

Aqui uma imagem do Indico com quatro em 2003:







> A train of four tropical cyclones is lined up in the southern Indian Ocean east of Madagascar (left) on Feb. 12, 2003. This true-color image of the storms was made from observations collected by alternating passes of the Aqua and Terra satellites. The cyclones pictured are (west to east) Gerry, Hape, 18S, and Fiona. Terra passed over this area in the morning, moving east to west, and contributing the first and third chunks of the image (from right to left). Aqua passed over in the afternoon, also moving east to west, contributing the second and fourth chunks. The images were made by the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS).



Estas situações quando acontecem são sempre festa para os meninos das teorias da conspiração e do apocalipse, nessas alturas há sempre imensos textos na Net sobre 4 furacões, 4 estrelas ou planetas alinhados não sei aonde, 4 nuvens estranhas, 4 pedras fora do sitio num qualquer jardim e um 4 misterioso num calendário duma qualquer civilização antiga,  portanto é um sinal do fim do mundo


----------



## Vince (29 Jun 2008 às 19:10)

Oficialmente definido novo Invest, o *96E*








> SATELLITE IMAGES INDICATE THAT THE AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER SEVERAL
> CENTERED ABOUT 375 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF ACAPULCO MEXICO IS
> BECOMING BETTER ORGANIZED. *THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME
> A TROPICAL DEPRESSION DURING THE NEXT DAY OR TWO* AS IT MOVES TOWARD
> ...




Mais a Oeste a Cristina começa a fraquejar e provavelmente no próximo aviso será despromovida para depressão tropical e se calhar amanhã ou depois perderá as características tropicais com a água mais fria a Oeste.
Actualmente a convecção profunda limita-se a uma pequena zona junto ao centro da circulação.


----------



## Vince (30 Jun 2008 às 12:40)

Não há novidades em relação a ontem. A *Cristina* continua a enfraquecer como esperado.






Todos os sistemas se movem numa estreita faixa de windshear razoável.






O problema é o Heat Content, o calor acumulado da água que não permite que a *Cristina* sobreviva muito mais tempo tal como foi referido já há dias. Na imagem seguinte em baixo pode ver-se como se dirige para águas cada vez menos favoráveis. O *Boris* ainda vai andar cá uns dias e até pode num curto espaço de tempo eventualmente chegar à categoria 1 de Furacão, mas será efémero pelas mesmas razões apontadas atrás.







Quanto ao *96E*, *se ele se conseguir desenvolver* terá um trajecto mais para NW com condições favoráveis quer de windshear quer da temperatura da água. Uma pertubação a vigiar porque alguns modelos não descartam a possibilidade de afectar a costa mexicana. Mas primeiro terá que se desenvolver.


----------



## Vince (1 Jul 2008 às 14:32)

Enquanto no Atlântico se observa o que acontece com o 92L, no Pacífico Leste esta madrugada o Boris chegou à categoria de Furacão. Será assim durante pouco tempo, desconfio até que a esta hora já o não seja.
A pertubação 96E continua a organizar-se e não deve faltar muito para ser uma depressão tropical.







O Boris esta madrugada


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2008 às 21:31)

BORIS ainda é furacão mas está previsto o seu enfraquecimento à medida que continua a deslocar-se para Oeste.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP2+shtml/011452.shtml


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 10:15)

O *Boris* baixou de categoria para tempestade tropical, mas durante a madrugada à semelhança de ontem voltou a intensificar-se e foi classificado novamente como Furacão. De qualquer forma, não se prevê que dure muito mais dias.








> HURRICANE BORIS ADVISORY NUMBER  22
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP022008
> 200 AM PDT WED JUL 02 2008
> 
> ...




A pertubação tropical 96E já é *Depressão Tropical, nº4* e provavelmente ainda hoje virá a ser a Tempestade Tropical *Douglas*. O trajecto para já não afecta Terra para além de umas pequenas ilhas vulcânicas, as Ilhas Revillagigedo onde numa delas existe uma base naval mexicana (na Ilha Socorro). A base naval foi devastada em 1997 pelo Furacão Linda, o mais intenso  no Pacífico Leste desde que há registos, 902mb e ventos de 355 km/h. 
Mas desta vez não se prevê que afecte as ilhas com a mesma intensidade. Para já o NHC nem prevê que chegue à categoria de Furacão, embora me pareça que isso seja uma boa possibilidade.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2008 às 16:28)

A *Depressão Tropical Nº4* fortaleceu-se nas ultimas hoas, e deu origem à quarta tempestade do ano no Pacifico Este. Foi batizada de *Douglas* e para já não constitui ameaça para as populações. 
A tempestade *Douglas* deve ficar mais forte à medida que continua a delocar-se para Noroeste
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP4+shtml/021454.shtml


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 19:29)

Bem, os trópicos hoje estão agitados, não admira que os tipos do NRL já se troquem todos com tanto trabalho.
Para além do *Douglas* no Pacífico há um novo Invest, o *97E*








*97E*


> AN AREA OF DISTURBED WEATHER HAS FORMED ABOUT 400 MILES SOUTH OF THE
> GULF OF TEHUANTEPEC. ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR
> DEVELOPMENT AND THIS SYSTEM COULD BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION
> DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES SLOWLY WEST-
> ...


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 12:32)

Formou-se a tempestade tropical ELIDA.


> ...FIFTH TROPICAL STORM OF THE SEASON FORMS OVER THE EASTERN NORTH
> PACIFIC...
> 
> AT 200 AM PDT...0900Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM ELIDA WAS
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 15:23)

No Pacífico Leste a *Elida* tornou-se o 2º furacão da época e está agora a tentar construir o seu olho.












Foi também decretado o *Invest 90E* na região que tem sido uma autêntica maternidade de distúrbios ou sistemas tropicais.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 00:28)

No leste do Pacífico formou-se a tempestade Tropical Fausto que agora faz companhia ao Furacão Elida.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2008 às 11:50)

O furacão FAUSTO atingiu categoria 2 mas como continua o seu deslocamento para Noroeste não constitui ameaça.

000
WTPZ32 KNHC 210845
TCPEP2
BULLETIN
HURRICANE FAUSTO ADVISORY NUMBER  21
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP072008
200 AM PDT MON JUL 21 2008

...FAUSTO STRENGTHENS TO CATEGORY TWO STATUS...

AT 200 AM PDT...0900Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE FAUSTO WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 20.1 NORTH...LONGITUDE 115.4 WEST OR ABOUT 405 MILES
...650 KM...WEST-SOUTHWEST OF CABO SAN LUCAS MEXICO.

FAUSTO IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 13 MPH...20 KM/HR...AND
A GRADUAL TURN TO THE WEST-NORTHWEST IS EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48
HOURS.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 100 MPH...160 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  THE HURRICANE HAS PROBABLY REACHED ITS PEAK INTENSITY AND
SOME WEAKENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 40 MILES...65 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 115
MILES...185 KM.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 975 MB...28.79 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 200 AM PDT POSITION...20.1 N...115.4 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTHWEST NEAR 13 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...975 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
800 AM PDT.

$$
FORECASTER ROBERTS/PASCH

NHC: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP2+shtml/210845.shtml


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2008 às 22:38)

No Pacífico Leste formou-se mais um sistema, a *Tempestade Tropical GENEVIEVE*.
À semelhança de todos os anteriores sistemas tropicais que ultimamente temos visto por aqui, esta também tem um rumo para o Oceano sem causar problemas a Terra.

Fica como curiosidade que o GENEVIEVE nasceu a partir do disturbio tropical originário do Mar das Caraíbas que seguimos há uns dias atrás no Seguimento do Atlântico, o 95L. Após atravessar a Nicarágua/Honduras e entrar no Pacífico recebeu um novo nº de Invest (91E) e hoje chegou a Tempestade Tropical no  vizinho Oceano.


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2008 às 22:48)

Imagem de satelite espectacular, pela seguinte razão,como o Fausto e ex-elida afectam toda a massa de estratos


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2008 às 19:30)

GENEVIEVE tornou-se o quarto furacão este ano. Neste momento a velocidade do vento ronda 120 KM/HR, com rajadas mais fortes. Devido à sua trajectoria o GENEVIEVE não constitui ameaça.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP3+shtml/251452.shtml


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2008 às 23:00)

Formou-se a tempestade HERNAN preve-se que se torne um furacão, não constitui ameaça para as populações...

000
WTPZ34 KNHC 072041
TCPEP4
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM HERNAN ADVISORY NUMBER   5
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP092008
200 PM PDT THU AUG 07 2008

...HERNAN EXPECTED TO BECOME A HURRICANE TONIGHT OR TOMORROW...

AT 200 PM PDT...2100 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM HERNAN WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 14.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 116.7 WEST OR ABOUT 715
MILES...1150 KM...SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA.

HERNAN IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH...22 KM/HR...
AND THIS GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE DURING THE NEXT
COUPLE OF DAYS...WITH A SLIGHT DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 65 MPH...100 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  SOME STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT DAY OR
TWO...AND HERNAN IS EXPECTED TO BECOME A HURRICANE TONIGHT OR
TOMORROW.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 70 MILES...110 KM

FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 992 MB...29.29 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 200 PM PDT POSITION...14.8 N...116.7 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 14 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...992 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
800 PM PDT.

$$
FORECASTER KNABB
Vejam aqui: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2008 às 20:25)

Herman torna-se no quinto furacão do ano no Pacífico Este, neste momento tem ventos da ordem dos 120 KM/HR com rajadas superiores. Não constitui ameaça. 
Fonte:http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPEP4+shtml/081439.shtml


----------



## Lightning (8 Ago 2008 às 20:32)

Mais um Furacão que se formou, desta vez Pacífico Norte. 

Ainda é um furacão de escala 1 (Saffir - Simpson), a pressão mínima no seu centro é de 987 milibares 3 desloca-se a 13 milhas por hora.

Imagem da NOAA:





O Herman está sinalizado com uma espécie de «69» vermelho  


Um dos avisos emitido pelo Centro de Furacões em Miami, Flórida:
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
1100 AM PDT FRI AUG 8 2008

FOR THE EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC...EAST OF 140 DEGREES WEST LONGITUDE..

THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON
RECENTLY-UPGRADED HURRICANE HERNAN...LOCATED ABOUT 865 MILES
SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA.

Para as outras 3 zonas de probabilidade de formação de furacões (1, 2 e 3) estão aqui as respectivas legendas:

1. A BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE ASSOCIATED WITH A WELL-DEFINED TROPICAL
WAVE LOCATED OVER THE FAR EASTERN PACIFIC A COUPLE HUNDRED MILES
SOUTH OF EL SALVADOR IS SHOWING SOME SIGNS OF ORGANIZATION.
THIS SYSTEM COULD BECOME A TROPICAL DEPRESSION LATER TODAY OR
TOMORROW...AND CONDITIONS THEREAFTER APPEAR FAVORABLE FOR FURTHER
DEVELOPMENT.  THE SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO MOVE WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT
15 TO 20 MPH ON A TRACK RELATIVELY CLOSE TO THE COAST OF
MEXICO...AND INTERESTS ALONG THE PACIFIC COAST OF SOUTHEASTERN
MEXICO SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF THIS SYSTEM.

2. ANOTHER BROAD AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 600 MILES
SOUTH OF MANZANILLO MEXICO IS PRODUCING A LARGE BUT DISORGANIZED
AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND THUNDERSTORMS. SLOW DEVELOPMENT OF THIS
SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES
WESTWARD AT ABOUT 15 MPH.

3. AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED ABOUT 1250 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST
OF THE HAWAIIAN ISLANDS.  WHILE THIS SYSTEM IS CURRENTLY PRODUCING
ONLY LIMITED AND DISORGANIZED SHOWER ACTIVITY...SLOW DEVELOPMENT IS
POSSIBLE DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS AS IT MOVES SLOWLY
WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT ABOUT 10 MPH.

Acerca do Furacão Herman continuarei a colocar aqui mais informações assim que disponíveis/necessárias. Apesar deste ser um furacão a ocorrer no mar, é sempre interessante estudar e acompanhar estes fenómenos 


Hoje, dia 9 de Agosto:

O furacão Herman subiu para a categoria 2. Tem agora ventos de 100 milhas por hora (N sou lá mto bom a converter unidades, mas penso que é aproximadamente 150 km/h), a sua pressão mínima no centro baixou para os 973 milibares e movimenta-se para este-nordeste a 10 milhas por hora.






Deslocação:





No entanto espera-se que este furacão continue o seu desenvolvimento apenas no mar, não constituindo ameaça. A NOAA continua a emitir alertas.

Ainda hoje (dia 9):

O furacão Herman evoluiu para a categoria 3. Tem agora ventos de 120 milhas por hora, a sua pressão mínima no centro baixou para 956 milibares e continua o seu movimento para este-nordeste a 9 milhas por hora. 

Dados pelo meteorologista M. Ressler, do The Weather Channel:

 Having undergone rapid intensification since Friday, category 3 east-Pac Hurricane Hernan (sustained winds of at least 120 mph) is located about 1005 miles west-southwest of Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, and is moving west-northwest, far away from and no threat to any landmass.

Hernan's strength is peaking. It is forecast to remain a hurricane through the remainder of the weekend but cooler water will begin to rapidly take its toll.






Imagem do Herman (marcado com um «69» vermelho) 






Assim que surgirem mais desenvolvimentos, colocarei aqui informação actualizada.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2008 às 22:24)

*Tempestade "Julio" gera fortes chuvas no México*

A tempestade tropical "Julio" atravessa hoje a península da Baja California (noroeste do México), onde parte da região continua sob alerta vermelho devido ao fenômeno, que causou fortes chuvas em alguns pontos e levou a evacuação de três0 mil pessoas. O Sistema Nacional de Defesa Civil (Sinaproc) informou hoje que somente as zonas norte e centro do estado da Baja California Sur se mantêm no nível máximo de alerta. Já na faixa sul do estado, por onde entrou a tempestade, já baixou para laranja (perigo alto).
O diretor de Defesa Civil de Baja California Sur, José Gastón, explicou à Agência Efe que a zona sul do estado foi a mais afetada, mas que ao meio-dia de hoje tudo ficou "sob controle". "O pior já passou", disse Gastón, que esta manhã realizou uma avaliação de alguns danos em estradas e em outras infra-estruturas do estado.
Nas últimas horas, três mil pessoas foram evacuadas "em todo o estado", a maioria delas em zonas rurais ou próximas aos municípios de La Paz, Loreto e Los Cabos. Gastón disse que as medidas foram tomadas por "proteção prévia" a possíveis danos que suas casas pudessem sofrer.
A Defesa Civil pediu que se mantenha "máxima atenção" nas regiões litorâneas da Baixa Califórnia, onde no extremo sul está uma área turística que tem Los Cabos como destino mais atrativo, especialmente para os americanos.
Nas próximas horas, a tempestade tropical varrerá a península e se deslocará sobre águas do mar de Cortés, aonde poderia chegar já como depressão. "Isso acontecerá na tarde ou na noite de hoje", disse à Agência Efe o meteorologista Marco Lugo, do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (SMN) do México.
Em seu boletim das 14h local (16h de Brasília), o órgão disse que "Julio" se movimenta a 22 km/h rumo a norte-noroeste acompanhado de ventos de 65 km/h e rajadas de até 85 quilômetros. Até agora, as maiores precipitações chegaram a 166 litros por metro quadrado na localidade de Loreto, no litoral oriental da península. A tempestade se localizava 25 quilômetros ao sul-sudeste de Santa Rosalía, no estado de Baja California Sur. Por isso, o SMN mantém um índice de risco "moderado" no litoral de Baja California Sur e uma região de alerta entre Puerto de San Andresito e a baía de Los Angeles.
Além disso, na região oriental de Sonora, estado do noroeste mexicano, que faz fronteira com o Arizona, se estabeleceu uma zona de alerta desde a localidade de Guaymas até Puerto Libertad, em uma faixa de aproximadamente 300 quilômetros. Neste caso, para o SMN, o principal problema pode ser as chuvas das próximas horas nos estados de Baja California, Sinaloa, Sonora e no oeste de Chihuahua.
Em terra, as previsões apontam que poderia haver precipitações de até 150 litros por metro quadrado em algumas comunidades, que podem aumentar até 250 litros em regiões montanhosas, o que "provocaria inundações e deslizamentos de terra". Por isso, foi pedido "à população em geral e à navegação marítima que tomem máximas precauções diante da presença de chuvas, ventos e ressaca moderadas".
As autoridades do México previram que este ano serão registrados no país 28 ciclones tropicais, dos quais 14 se transformarão em furacões. Destes, cinco apresentarão alta periculosidade com níveis de 3, 4 e 5 graus na escala de Saffir-Simpson. Este ano, a temporada de ciclones tropicais começou em 15 de maio e terminará em 30 de novembro. Nela, se esperae um maior nível de precipitação pluvial que nos últimos anos.

Uol Notícias


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2008 às 18:32)

Formou-se a tempestade tropical KARINA

Aviso NHC:

000
WTPZ32 KNHC 021540
TCPEP2
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM KARINA SPECIAL ADVISORY NUMBER   1
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP122008
900 AM PDT TUE SEP 02 2008

...TROPICAL STORM FORMS IN THE EASTERN PACIFIC... 

AT 900 AM PDT...1600Z...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM KARINA WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 19.4 NORTH...LONGITUDE 111.5 WEST OR ABOUT 265
MILES...425 KM...SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA
CALIFORNIA.

KARINA IS MOVING TOWARD THE WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 9 MPH...15 KM/HR...
AND THIS MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE TODAY...WITH A TURN TO THE
WEST AT A SLOWER FORWARD SPEED EXPECTED ON WEDNESDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 40 MPH...65 KM/HR...WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  LITTLE CHANGE IN STRENGTH IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24
HOURS...WITH GRADUAL WEAKENING EXPECTED THEREAFTER.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 70 MILES...110 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1000 MB...29.53 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 900 AM PDT POSITION...19.4 N...111.5 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...WEST-NORTHWEST NEAR 9 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1000 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
200 PM PDT.

$$
FORECASTER FRANKLIN


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2008 às 18:36)

Tempestade Tropical *LOWELL*









> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM LOWELL ADVISORY NUMBER   3
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP132008
> 800 AM PDT SUN SEP 07 2008
> ...


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2008 às 18:02)

Mais um furação no Pacífico Este.
Desta vez é o *Norbert*

Imagens de satélite:






> ...Norbert strengthens a little as it continues
> west-northwestward...
> 
> At 800 am PDT...1500z...the center of Hurricane Norbert was located
> ...



Previsão para os próximos dias:


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 13:32)

Grandes mudanças no *Norbert*!

As previsões apontavam para que se mantivesse em Categoria 1 durante os próximos dias, mas durante a noite o furacão cresceu e é já um furacão de Categoria 3!

Entretanto as previsões já foram modificadas.
Agora prevê-se que o Norbert continue a aumentar de intensidade, atingindo durante a próxima madrugada, a categoria 4! 











*Aviso Publico *


> *...Norbert becomes a major hurricane with 115 mph winds... *
> 
> Interests in the southern Baja California peninsula should monitor
> the progress of Norbert.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (8 Out 2008 às 21:11)

O furacão *Norbert *está mais forte, mas ainda se mantém em cetegoria 3.



> ...Norbert strengthens even more...
> 
> interests in the southern Baja California peninsula should monitor
> the progress of Norbert.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 00:23)

*Norbert, furacão de categoria 4!!*










> *...Norbert becomes an extremely dangerous category four hurricane...*
> 
> Interests in the southern Baja California peninsula should monitor
> the progress of Norbert.
> ...




*Previsão para os próximos 3 dias:*


----------



## Ike (9 Out 2008 às 14:08)

O Norbert aos olhos de um leigo perece-me bem organizado (não sendo por acaso que é um Cat. 4). 

Sempre que aparece um grande furacão ou tufão vou até ao site da NASA para ver se há fotos do espaço, como as que tiraram do Ike...mas do Norbert não há nada.

Parace que o Pacífico Este está bem mais agitado que o Atântico neste momento, para além do Norbert, temos ainda a tempestade tropical Odile, e um invest.

Também estive a tentar procurar io "hurricane archive" no whather underground para as tempestades no Pacífico Este, mas só me aparece informação histórica do Atlântico Norte.


----------



## psm (9 Out 2008 às 14:14)

Ike disse:


> O Norbert aos olhos de um leigo perece-me bem organizado (não sendo por acaso que é um Cat. 4).
> 
> Sempre que aparece um grande furacão ou tufão vou até ao site da NASA para ver se há fotos do espaço, como as que tiraram do Ike...mas do Norbert não há nada.
> 
> ...






tenta ir  http://weather.unisys.com/


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 20:40)

Norbert perdeu alguma força. É agora um furacão de categoria 3!



> *...Norbert weakens a little...but still a major hurricane...
> *
> Interests in the southern Baja California peninsula should monitor
> the progress of Norbert.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2008 às 20:51)

Ike disse:


> O Norbert aos olhos de um leigo perece-me bem organizado (não sendo por acaso que é um Cat. 4).
> 
> Sempre que aparece um grande furacão ou tufão vou até ao site da NASA para ver se há fotos do espaço, como as que tiraram do Ike...mas do Norbert não há nada.
> 
> ...




Hey Ike!

Há um tópico do tempo tropical com links úteis para o acompanhamento de furações: 
Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico

Na parte *Imagens de Satélite*, há links que têm também imagens de satélite do Pacifico. Por exemplo, o *CIMSS Tropical Cyclones*.

Clicas sobre o furacão, e abre-se uma janela com os vários canais do Satélite. Depois é só escolheres aquilo que pretendes ver. 

 Por exemplo, imagem de satélite VIS(1km) do Norbet às 18h UTC:


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 02:41)

Depois das 18h UTC e até por volta das 22h UTC, o furacão Norbert perdeu força e no último aviso público desceu à categoria 1.
No entanto, mas últimas duas horas, o olho do furacão voltou a organizar-se, sendo de esperar que tenha aumentando outra vez a sua intensidade. Esperemos pelo próximo aviso.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 13:31)

*Tempestade tropical Odile*

O Pacífico este anda cheio de força!



> a tropical storm watch remains in effect for the Pacific coast of
> Mexico from Punta Maldonado westward to Zihuatanejo. A tropical
> storm watch means that tropical storm conditions are possible
> within the watch area...generally within 36 hours.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 02:24)

> *...Norbert targets southern Baja California...
> *
> A Hurricane Warning remains in effect for the West Coast of Baja
> California from Puerto San Andresito to Agua Blanca. Preparations
> ...


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 09:13)

> *Hurricane Norbert batters Mexico
> *
> A powerful cylone has swept across Mexico's northwest Pacific coast, tearing off roofs and forcing hundreds of people to flee flooded homes, local authorities say.
> 
> ...



Mais noticias aqui:
Hurricane Norbert storms Mexico's Baja peninsula
Hurricane Norbert hits Mexico's Baja
Hurricane Norbert crosses over Mexico mainland


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 09:21)

> *...Norbert made landfall and is now inland and weakening over
> Mainland Mexico...*
> 
> a Hurricane Warning remains in effect for the coast of Mainland
> ...




Imagens de satélite das últimas horas:





Previsão para as próximas horas:





Histórico da Intensidade do furacão Norbert:


----------



## Ike (14 Out 2008 às 16:41)

psm e André, obrigado pelos links, já os adicionei aos favoritos.


----------

